# Signature Competition/SOTW 2 (Week Ending August 15th, 2008) - VOTING



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 2nd edition of our official GFX Showroom competition. The poll will close on Sunday, August 17th, at 6:11 PM central time (next competition thread will be posted on Monday)! With all that being said....HERE WE GO! Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which Piece DO YOU like the MOST?


KryOnicle:











*Steph05050*:











*plazzman*:











*mjbish23*:











*Sinister*:











Mikles:











*T.B.*:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

KryOnicle threw down a solid sig. I was gonna vote for Trey, but I didn't cause he has a chance to win every SOTW. The guy is just too good.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I voted for Steph. She's really made a huge improvement since she started.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph gmv. Great improvement.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've never judged one of these before so don't hold it against me. I almost voted RUN-DMC because they are one of favorite groups but the Bach one had me mesmerized- so it got my vote.​


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

AND IT GOES A LITTLE SUMMIN' LIKE THIS

Unemployment at a record high
People coming, people going, people born to die
Don't ask me, because I don't know why
But it's like that, and *that's the way it is*

People in the world try to make ends meet
You try to ride car, train, bus, or feet
I said you got to work hard to want to compete
It's like that, and *that's the way it is*
Huh!

Money is the key to end all your woes
Your ups and your downs, your highs and your lows
Won't you tell me last time that love bought you clothes?
It's like that, and *that's the way it is*

Bills fly higher every day
We receive much lower pay
I'd rather stay young, go out and play
It's like that, and *that's the way it is*
Huh!

War's going on across the sea
Street soldiers killing the elderly
What ever happened to unity?
It's like that, and that *that's the way it is*

Disillusion is the word
That's used by me when I'm not heard
I just go through life with my glasses blurred
It's like that, and *that's the way it is*
Huh!

You can see a lot in this lifespan
Like a bum eating out of a garbage can
You notice one time he was your man
It's like that (what?) and *that's the way it is*

You should've gone to school, you could've learned a trade
But you laid in bed where the bums have laid
Now all the time you're crying that you're underpaid
It's like that (what?) and *that's the way it is*
Huh!

Check this out
RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J - RUN!
it's RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J - RUN!
it's RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J - RUN!
it's RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J - RUN!
it's RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J
RUN DMC AND JAM MASTER J
Check this out

One thing I know is that life is short
So listen up homeboy, give this a thought
The next time someone's teaching why don't you get taught?
It's like that (what?) and *that's the way it is*

If you really think about it times aren't that bad
The one that stretches for success will make you glad
Stop playing start praying, you won't be sad
It's like that (what?) and *that's the way it is*
Huh!

When you feel you fail sometimes it hurts
For a meaning in life is why you search
Take the boys on the train, drive to school on the church
It's like that, and *that's the way it is*

Here's another point in life you should not miss
Do not be a fool who's prejudice
Because we're all written down on the same list
It's like that (what?) and *that's the way it is*
Huh! (Repeat 4x)

You know it's like that, and *that's the way it is*
Because it's like that, and *that's the way it is*


Hot ass track, and a f'n FIRE banner.

plazzy boi gets my vote.

Sorry guys!...ALL the pieces were SUPERB this week, I'm just impartial to RUN DMC.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I voted for T.B.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted for mjbish23. Great sig.:thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

That was tough, really great sigs, but I liked Sinister the best and I am not even a West fan, I just like the clors and overall look feel of the sig.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

In fear of getting killed by Trey, I voted. But not for Trey. Lol, Kryonicle just got a great flow going for the Pearl Jam sig, nice use of C4Ds.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE.

We only had 18 voters TOTAL last week. Thanks guys & keep them coming in!

Spread the word!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Trey's on another level now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted T.B. Excellent sig mate. Gonna really have to up my game next SOTW.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I really like how the colors and everything work for Sinister's. Its got my vote


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I too like the feeling from Sinister's. Was it just a coincidence that two people did Kanye?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> I too like the feeling from Sinister's. Was it just a coincidence that two people did Kanye?


Yeah...happened to me last week too.

Someone submitted a Hancock piece RIGHT before I did. :confused02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

No holes in T.B.'s piece. It's not just solid, it's damn good. Steph's very good aswell. 

T.B. gets my vote.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I've had sigs turned off since my first week on the forum, honestly most of them are pretty obnoxious. Still, I voted for kryonicles Pearl Jam sig. I do love Marley though and Bach ain't half bad either. You can keep Kanye, please.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Sinisters cos it's funky.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

All really good but Steph gets my vote.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I've had sigs turned off since my first week on the forum, honestly most of them are pretty obnoxious. Still, I voted for kryonicles Pearl Jam sig. I do love Marley though and Bach ain't half bad either. You can keep Kanye, please.


How can you say they are obnoxious? Some of the sigs people are putting out now are just beyond sick.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted for steph b/c I liked the distressed effect across the sig and the way she integrated the images with it. stop stealing my shirt johnny. I know it's yr only memory of me but it's my favorite shirt and I need it back!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

They are all real good, but I like plazz's work the best.

T.B. was a close 2nd in my book.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

plazzman gets my vote... awesome work, all the rest are good aswell, but his just stands out.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted for Plazz... his is really fuckin cool.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*From a GFX stand point, T.B.'s is the best. Period.* 

Once again, I really liked Mikles piece, and plazzer gets points for orginality. 

But I got to go with T. Flawless and well done.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Although everyone has done an extremely well job i have to go with TB. His piece is just too well cut, and the colors mesh well around his piece. not saying everyone else's don't but he just went that extra mile to make sure it was professional...

plazzman and Sinister came in a close second


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I voted for Trey. The crispness of the image and the use of the flare at the bottom is awesome. The only thing that I don't like about it is that it's Kanye West. 

My second place vote goes to Plazz. He gets points because its Run DMC to start with! The work is steller and he would have gotten my first place vote if he would have used some bold text in a sick font. I just felt tlike it was missing one of the elements that everyone else used. WAY TO GO THOUGH PLAZZ!

All the entries were amazing though and after the 2 I already mentioned I would be hard pressed to choose between them. Solid showing for everybody, GOOD JOB GUYS!

**EDIT**Plazz, did you go back and add text or am I trippin!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol no, text was always there. Try viewing it with high contrast, there's more text.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey thanks for those who voted so far =)


----------

